# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Mantenimiento de Maquinaria Agricola

## rodo63

Somos una Empresa dedicada al Mantenimiento de Maquinaria Agricola y Pesada en general, ademas proporcionamos Cursos para Operadores de Maquina y compras de repuestos.
Solicite informaciones a: maquinaria@sevenbuilding.com 
Rodolfo Baccaglini
Gerente de Operaciones y Mantenimiento
SEVEN BUILDING sac Seven Building S.A.C. ::..Temas similares: Maquinaria Agrícola Convención de distribuidores de maquinaria agrícola Tractores ,Maquinaria Agrícola, Maquinaria Pesada,Orugas , Retroexcavadoras,etc. - Preparación de suelos,construccion de reservorios ,habilitación de caminos,etc Maquinaria agricola para maiz El "aromo", un arbusto necesario, muy utilizado y de mantenimiento complicado. ¿Cuales son los costos reales para su mantenimiento?

----------


## Roditel Servicios Industriales

Estimados señores:  Me presento como una empresa dedicada a la fabricación y reparación de escobillas industriales en las áreas de: - Agro industria (Procesadoras de fruta) - Área textil - Área minera (Barredoras de piso) - Desmotadoras de algodón - Harineras - Laboratorios - Fábricas de cerámicas - Entre otros Trabajamos con una gran variedad de filamentos nacionales e importados, fibras vegetales (tampico), nylon templado y ondulado, hilo de bronce, hilo de acero, etc, que son para trabajos de lavado, secado, encerado y alta fricción.
5435357-977188946-937188946 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xwsHvRHkow

----------

